
We just released Setupkit V1.4 - stepanrafael
We optimized the entire system to run smoothly. Also, we added an introduction tour for initiators of workspaces, 12 more additional pages and a fresh blog page.<p>Now it&#x27;s very simple to register and to get started.<p>Check Setupkit V1.4: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;setupkit.com&#x2F;product<p>Check out our new blog page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;setupkit.com&#x2F;blog
======
bradknowles
This is not an “Ask HN” post.

You’re in the wrong category.

